# Nachladen von JavaScript



## delphiking1980 (7. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich verwende auf meiner Webseite JQuery zum laden meines Contents in ein Div , nun möchte ich das Aktuelle Wetter darstellen, dazu gibt es ja reichlich viele Javascript und andere Bibliotheken bzw dienste welche man verwenden kann.

Nun zu meiner frage wenn ich jetzt :


```
function ladeGartenWetter() {
		$("#content").load("garten_wetter.html", function() {

		});
	}
```

mache und auf meiner Seite folgendes Script eingebunden habe :


```
</script>
	<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript"
	src=""></script>
<noscript>
	JavaScript ist deaktiviert - leider sehen Sie hier kein aktuelles
	Wetter. <a href="http://www.donnerwetter.de" target="_blank">www.Donnerwetter.de</a>
</noscript>
```

wird dieses nicht aufgerufen, es kommt aber auch keine Fehlermeldung.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage , wie löse ich das Problem das , das Script beim laden der Seite ausgeführt wird ?


----------



## MarderFahrer (8. Jun 2012)

```
<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript"
	src=""></script>
```

Welches Script? Der Script Tag ist ja leer. Da kann ja auch nichts aufgerufen werden.


----------



## delphiking1980 (8. Jun 2012)

nagut das ist ein copy paste fehler natürlich steht da ein script drin


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Jun 2012)

Hast du Firebug oder ähnliche Tools installiert? Da wird einem an sich schon ein Fehler geschmissen.

Ansonsten: Wann und wo wird denn deine Funktion aufgerufen? Davon sehen wir nichts


----------



## delphiking1980 (8. Jun 2012)

also es gibt ein Navigationsmenü, wenn der Benutzer nun auf ein Menüpunkt klick wird eine JavaScript Methode ausgeführt 


```
function ladeContent(){
$('#result').load('test.html #content', function() {
  
});
}
```

dann wird mir der Inhalt des  Content DIV Elements angezeigt.

Aber leider wird das JavaScript welches sich darin befindet nicht ausgeführt.

Klar könnte ich auch eine ganze HTML Seite laden aber da geschieht genauso wenig.


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Jun 2012)

Damit das JavaScript ausgeführt wird musst du das meine ich erst noch durch EVAL() jagen. 

jQuery.globalEval() – jQuery API

Nach Möglichkeit solltest du aber jedwedes JS aus dem HTML in JS Dateien ablegen und nur noch das notwendigste ins HTML legen.


----------



## delphiking1980 (8. Jun 2012)

das dumme ist leider nur das ich auf eine JavaScript datei von einem Externen Server drauf zugreife.

hier meine JavaScript Quelle


```
<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="http://www.donnerwetter.de/wetter/net/boxregio.mv?typ=&plz=38364&color_bg=FFFF66&color_hi=FFCC00&color_txt=&width="></script>
<noscript>JavaScript ist deaktiviert - leider sehen Sie hier kein aktuelles Wetter. <a href="http://www.donnerwetter.de" target="_blank">www.Donnerwetter.de</a></noscript>
```


----------



## JimPanse (8. Jun 2012)

dann schreib dir eine jQuery funktion wenn du skripte nicht in den head schreiben möchtest:


```
(function(myLoader, $, undefined) {

myLoader.loadScripts = function(url, cache)
{
$.ajax({
type: "GET",
url: url,
dataType: "script",
cache: cache

});

}(window.myLoader= window.myLoader|| {}, jQuery));
```

Aufruf


```
<script type="text/javascript">
//<![CDATA[
	jQuery(document).ready(function() {
	myLoader.loadScripts ('ne url', [true|false]);
	});		
//]]>
</script>
```


----------

